# Dealing with a troublesome IE6 SP1 install.



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

Download the IE6 SP1 Installer from the MAIN WINDOWS DOWNLOAD site: MS DOWNLOADS

Or the full program as mentioned in the link below. [Current version: 6.0.2800.1106]

Then use Add-Remove programs to uninstall IE. If this proves to be unsatisfactory use: IEradicator

... to remove IE completely from your system and *re-install* after running scandisk & and defrag.

If you are using '98 you should run: *SFC* in the Run Window to ensure that your file system is still alright after using IEradicator. There is usually no problem with ME.

Then fully update your system at the Windows Up-Date site for ALL system-critical and security up-dates:

Windows Update

SEE: MSHTML.DLL

In IE, Tools, IE Options, Advanced, Uncheck:

"Activate install on demand" [Other] , and, "Activate install on demand" [Internet Explorer]

FURTHER INFO: WINDOWS UPDATE TROUBLESHOOTER

You may have to re-install the Windows Installer

RED-X

__________________________________________________________________________

*DOWNLOAD IE6 SP1 CHOOSING OPERATING SYSTEM & LANGUAGE*

Care needs to be taken when installing IE6 SP1 that the correct version for YOUR operating system is obtained.

This should NOT be a problem if using the AUTOMATIC Windows up-date site which will identify YOUR operating system.
[NOTE: It ... might ... cause a problem if you have more than one OS on one computer.]

The differences between downloads for different operating systems & languages are significant:

FULL DOWNLOAD [Using the method described below.]

2000/XP 18 files 11.8Mb

ME 23 files 13.2Mb

'98 43 files 27.3Mb

NT 38 files 19.6Mb

[These sizes are approximate and will vary, increasing with up-dating by MS]

The basic installer file, ie6setup.exe , varies in size too, and at the current time the US English file is 480Kb, whereas, Spanish is 483Kb, French is 484Kb, Dutch is 482Kb

__________________________________________________________________________

01. Choose the language which you require at the right side of the page.

02. Download the IE6.0 SP 1 Installer [For your Operating System language] from the MAIN WINDOWS DOWNLOAD site, as per above post, into a new folder called: C:\IE6SP1

03. With this single file in the folder (Approx. 480+Kb) open the folder to *FULL* window.

04. Go to Start> Run>: cut & paste this line into the Run window, then press OK

C:\IE6SPI\ie6setup.exe /c:"ie6wzd.exe /d /s:""#E"""

05. In the download window which appears choose the operating system which you want to put IE6 SP1 onto, and press enter.

[You need to type in the path to the folder, if you are NOT using the Windows Update folder: C:\IE6SP1 ]

ALL of the IE6 SP1 Cabinet files will now download into the same folder & you can either install or burn to CD-RW

06. Run ie6setup.exe to install the basic IE6 SP1

07. FULLY update your system at the Windows Up-Date site.

08. NOTE: Just copy and paste the above line. Otherwise you can get the syntax wrong.

*RESPONSE*

THANK YOU! In addition to all the other suggestions, this one finally fixed the problem in its entirety. Thanks to the two of you, OE6 works again, and my whole computer is faster. Finally. Have a great weekend!

*Further to the note on updating*

*OLEXP: Outlook Express 5 Starts Very Slowly* Q235300

*OLEXP: Outlook Express Performance Is Slow* Q271510

PLEASE NOTE

*THERE IS NO EMAIL NOTIFICATION ON THIS PAGE, PLEASE USE PRIVATE MESSAGING*


----------



## robbar (Aug 22, 2003)

Many thanks for the suggetstion of using and finding IEradicator 2001 at http:\\www.98lite.net

Once I ran this removal tool, I was able to install IE6 fully from a CD I had


----------

